# Guidance Regarding USMLE Examinations



## armughan10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Iam a student of a private medical college of Rawalpindi -FUMC.I have just finished 2 years of medical college and about to begin 3rd year.My grades have been fine and my percentage is 60 percent.Anyways during this time ive been studying usmle books along with the text books.Watching the lectures aswell,and doing a little bit of qbanks and i feel i have a good basic grasp of the concepts.Anyways iam very confused as to how to go forward with my dream of completing USMLE examinations.
When should i give these exams and if i should give these exams at all ,are the type of questions bothering me.
Now i am a very positive person but recently people are sort of discouraging me from this course of action as they talk of the expenses and how hard it really is.Also people think its impossible to be successful with them if you dont have any relatives actually living there who can sponsor you to come to US.
So i would really appreciate some sincere guidance on this whole issue.Cheers!


----------

